# XML Import Error unterdrücken



## deen_90 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Leider habe ich noch eine Frange. Ich komme mal wieder nicht weiter.
Wie kann ich ein XML Import Error beim Makro unterdrücken?

Gruss


----------



## Alex F. (22. Juli 2008)

Was hast du für einen Error? Wie importierst du ?
Wäre es nicht besser den Fehler nicht zu provozieren statt ihn zu ignorieren ?

Grüsse bb


----------



## deen_90 (22. Juli 2008)

es ist nicht so schlimm den fehler zu ignorieren da ich nur einige daten brauche u die sind vorhanden. er gibt mir einfach den fehler dass einige daten als text importiert wurden.mehr nicht


----------



## Norbert Eder (22. Juli 2008)

Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung). Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.


----------



## deen_90 (22. Juli 2008)

Jep hab leider nicht darauf geachtet vorher.

Also zur Aufgabe, ich habs mal mit Application.Displayalerts=False versucht, aber mit dem funktionierts nicht.


----------



## Alex F. (22. Juli 2008)

On Error Resume Next

Grüsse bb


----------



## deen_90 (22. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich On Error Resume Next mache kommt die Meldung immernoch. Dann muss ich auf Ok drücken damit die Mappe gespeichert werden kann.


----------



## deen_90 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Gibt es sonst noch eine andere möglichkeit die Meldung zu unterdrücken? Bis jetzt funktioniert nichts.

Gruss


----------



## Alex F. (23. Juli 2008)

Also wie bereits geschrieben gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten beide habe ich bereits beschrieben:

1.. Fehler vermeiden
oder 
2. Fehler mit on Error ausschalten.

da nummer 2 bei dir nicht funktioniert kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Denn bei mir funktioniert das immer einwandfrei. 
Du könntest Code posten damit man sehen kann ob du bei der Umsetzung etwas falsch machst. Was ich sehr stark vermute. 

Grüsse bb


----------



## deen_90 (23. Juli 2008)

so das hier ist der Code:


```
Sub Data()

End Sub

Sub DeleteAllVBACode()

    Dim VBProj As VBIDE.VBProject
    Dim VBComp As VBIDE.VBComponent
    Dim CodeMod As VBIDE.CodeModule
        
    Set VBProj = ActiveWorkbook.VBProject
        
    For Each VBComp In VBProj.VBComponents
        If VBComp.Type = vbext_ct_Document Then
            Set CodeMod = VBComp.CodeModule
            With CodeMod
                .DeleteLines 1, .CountOfLines
            End With
        Else
            VBProj.VBComponents.Remove VBComp
        End If
    Next VBComp
        
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()

On Error Resume Next

Dim i
Dim j As Long

'FluxX öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\0-v_rs_rms_500.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'FluxX kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("0-v_rs_rms_500.log").Activate
    Sheets("0-v_rs_rms_500").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("0-v_rs_rms_500.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'FluxX von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("B8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 2))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 2).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("B9:B2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'FluxY öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\1-v_st_rms_500.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'FluxY kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("1-v_st_rms_500.log").Activate
    Sheets("1-v_st_rms_500").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("1-v_st_rms_500.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'FluxY von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("C8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 3))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 3).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("C9:C2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'RotorPosition öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\2-i_r_rms_500.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'RotorPosition kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("2-i_r_rms_500.log").Activate
    Sheets("2-i_r_rms_500").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("2-i_r_rms_500.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'RotorPosition von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("D8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 4))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 4).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("D9:D2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'VRS_CLS öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\3-i_t_rms_500.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'VRS_CLS kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("3-i_t_rms_500.log").Activate
    Sheets("3-i_t_rms_500").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("3-i_t_rms_500.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'VRS_CLS von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("E8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 5))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 5).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("E9:E2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'VST_CLS öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\4-OverlapAngle_500.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'VST_CLS kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("4-OverlapAngle_500.log").Activate
    Sheets("4-OverlapAngle_500").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("4-OverlapAngle_500.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'VST_CLS von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("F8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 6))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 6).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("F9:F2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'V_CLS öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\5-OverlapTime_500.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'V_CLS kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("5-OverlapTime_500.log").Activate
    Sheets("5-OverlapTime_500").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("5-OverlapTime_500.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'V_CLS von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("G8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 7))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 7).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("G9:G2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'VRS_CMS öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\6-v_rs_rms_501.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'VRS_CMS kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("6-v_rs_rms_501.log").Activate
    Sheets("6-v_rs_rms_501").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("6-v_rs_rms_501.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'VRS_CMS von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("H8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 8))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 8).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("H9:H2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'VST_CMS öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\7-v_st_rms_501.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'VST_CMS kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("7-v_st_rms_501.log").Activate
    Sheets("7-v_st_rms_501").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("7-v_st_rms_501.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'VST_CMS von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("I8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 9))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 9).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("I9:I2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'V_CMS öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\8-Speed_501.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'V_CMS kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("8-Speed_501.log").Activate
    Sheets("8-Speed_501").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("8-Speed_501.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'V_CMS von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("J8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 10))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 10).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("J9:J2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'IntegratorCLS öffnen
    
    Workbooks.OpenText Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\9-OverlapAngle_501.log" _
            , Origin:=xlWindows, StartRow:=1, DataType:=xlDelimited, TextQualifier:= _
            xlDoubleQuote, ConsecutiveDelimiter:=False, Tab:=False, Semicolon:=True, _
            Comma:=False, Space:=False, Other:=False, FieldInfo:=Array(Array(1, 1), _
            Array(2, 1)), TrailingMinusNumbers:=True


'IntegratorCLS kopieren in Sheet log
    
    Windows("9-OverlapAngle_501.log").Activate
    Sheets("9-OverlapAngle_501").Range("A:A").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("log").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"
    Windows("9-OverlapAngle_501.log").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    Sheets("Data").Select
    
'IntegratorCLS von log in Data kopieren

    For j = 1 To 2000

    If IsEmpty(Range("K8")) Then Exit Sub
        i = 8
        Do Until IsEmpty(Cells(i, 11))
            i = i + 1
        Loop
  
    Cells(i, 11).FormulaR1C1 = Sheets("log").Cells(j, 1)

    Next

'Formatieren

    Sheets("Data").Range("K9:K2010").Select
    Selection.NumberFormat = "0.00000E+00"

'Sheets "log" Inhalt löschen

    Sheets("log").Select
    Selection.Delete

    Sheets("Data").Select

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'LOGs öffnen und speichern

    Workbooks.OpenXML Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\AC800P~1.LOGs" _
            , LoadOption:=xlXmlLoadImportToList

    Application.DisplayAlerts = False

        ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\LOGs.xls" _
            , FileFormat:=xlNormal, Password:="", WriteResPassword:="", _
            ReadOnlyRecommended:=False, CreateBackup:=False
        
    Application.DisplayAlerts = True

'Daten kopieren in Sheet "LOGs"

    Windows("LOGs.xls").Activate
    Sheets("Sheet1").Range("A:BG").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Windows("RecData_neu.xls").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    Application.CutCopyMode = False
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("A1").Select
    Windows("LOGs.xls").Activate
    ActiveWorkbook.Close
    
'qualified-name von Sheet "LOGs" zu Sheet "Data" kopieren

    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI8").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("B1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI9").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("C1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI10").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("D1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI11").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("E1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI12").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("F1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI13").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("G1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI14").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("H1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI15").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("I1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI16").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("J1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AI17").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("K1").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste

'group von Sheet "LOGs" zu Sheet "Data" kopieren

    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL8").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("B2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL9").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("C2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL10").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("D2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL11").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("E2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL12").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("F2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL13").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("G2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL14").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("H2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL15").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("I2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL16").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("J2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AL17").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("K2").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
'data-type von Sheet "LOGs" zu Sheet "Data" kopieren

    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN8").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("B3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN9").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("C3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN10").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("D3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN11").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("E3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN12").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("F3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN13").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("G3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN14").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("H3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN15").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("I3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN16").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("J3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AN17").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("K3").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste

'minValue von Sheet "LOGs" zu Sheet "Data" kopieren
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP8").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("B4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP9").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("C4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP10").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("D4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP11").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("E4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP12").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("F4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP13").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("G4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP14").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("H4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP15").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("I4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP16").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("J4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AP17").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("K4").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste

'maxValue von Sheet "LOGs" zu Sheet "Data" kopieren

    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ8").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("B5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ9").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("C5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ10").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("D5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ11").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("E5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ12").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("F5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ13").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("G5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ14").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("H5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ15").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("I5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ16").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("J5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AQ17").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("K5").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
'unit von Sheet "LOGs" zu Sheet "Data" kopieren

    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR8").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("B7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR9").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("C7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR10").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("D7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR11").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("E7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR12").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("F7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR13").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("G7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR14").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("H7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR15").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("I7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR16").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("J7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste
    
    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("AR17").Select
    Selection.Copy
    Sheets("Data").Select
    Range("K7").Select
    ActiveSheet.Paste

'Inhalt von Sheet "LOGs" löschen

    Sheets("LOGs").Activate
    Sheets("LOGs").Range("A:BG").Select
    Selection.Delete
    Sheets("Data").Activate

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    ActiveSheet.Shapes("CommandButton1").Select
    Selection.Delete
    
    Call DeleteAllVBACode

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs Filename:="C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RecData_mitDaten.xls"

    Application.DisplayAlerts = False
    
    ActiveWorkbook.Close

'-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


End Sub
```


----------



## Alex F. (23. Juli 2008)

Abgesehen davon das du *viel zu viel* code postest ist dein Problem ja nicht ein Problem das ein Fehler auftritt.

bevor du folgende Sache machst:

```
ActiveWorkbook.Close
```
Solltest du dein ActiveWorkbook speichern oder 
den parameter False mit angeben

```
call ActiveWorkbook.Close (false)
```

dann wirst du auch nicht mehr gefragt.

Grüsse bb

PS: Die Lösung hättest du auch schneller haben können wenn Du deine Frage genauer formuliert hättest und dir mal über strg+pause die Stelle angeschaut hättest an der die Frage auftaucht.


----------



## deen_90 (23. Juli 2008)

Er gibt mir hier den XML Import Error. Sonst funktionierts ja auch und gibt keine andere Fehler an.


```
'LOGs öffnen und speichern

    Workbooks.OpenXML Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\RowData\examples\2.AC800 PEC _ ConfigurableTransientRecorder_beforeSwitchOverToLciMode\AC800P~1.LOGs" _
            , LoadOption:=xlXmlLoadImportToList

    Application.DisplayAlerts = False

        ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs Filename:= _
            "C:\Documents and Settings\chdezau\My Documents\Aufgaben\Analyze REC\LOGs.xls" _
            , FileFormat:=xlNormal, Password:="", WriteResPassword:="", _
            ReadOnlyRecommended:=False, CreateBackup:=False
```


----------

